# Milano TypeR POLISHANGEL Correction & Protection Treatment



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all
Few weeks ago during our first civinfo meeting of the year we decide to make a small lottery for the members. One of the prizes would be a polish from me to the winner and also many other gifts.

I was very happy that the winner (who is also good friend of mine ) is the owner of a lovely Milano Red Typer FN2. Most of the times the decision of the lsp is random but in that car I was more than sure that Polish Angel products would look killer on it. 
Unfortunately I don't have any photos of the preparation (car was brought to me washed ) so I only had to clay detar and deiron it. 
First I masked all the plastic and decals



















Few pics of paints initial condition














































Paint readings was taken














































Time for polishing had come. Due to Hondas soft paint I mostly used Megs and Menz polishes for the correction

All of the photos are before refining the paint

Bonnet



















Few deeper scratches remained but I don't wanted to take any risks as it was my first time polishing carbon

Right side










































































































































































































































Roof




























Rear fender




























Back door


















































































I can't see the reason someone would report this photo to the photobucket !!!!


























Time for the left side






















































































































After correction finished paint refined with Polish Angel escalate lotion






















































































































After finishing the jewelling process a quick wipe with eraser used to remove all oils from the paint

For protection I choose 2 layers of Polish Angel Master sealant










Also two layers of Polish Angel Majeste de Passion










Wheels and tyres cleaned





































Artdeshine Wheel coating for the wheels



















Tyres dressed with Artdeshine Hydrophobic tyre coat




























After finishing the wheels it was time to remove the wax and here are the finished shots

Enjoy











































































































































































































































Hope you like it all c & c are welcome

Thanks a lot

Kostas


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:doublesho

Awesome work mate Ive been waiting for this one for a while.

Great write up also. Stunning finish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning mate. Looks fantastic


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Amazing work buddy !!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good work Kostos matey, been waiting on your getting this up... after living the high life and flying around the world


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats better than winning the normal lottery.

Suberb work my man, attending to all the little details really has made all the difference.

Stunning deep red showing off by your nice finished shots.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stunning*

Stella work fella, some great correction and stunning finishing shots :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very, very nice 

Got to love the gloss and finish from Escalate Lotion


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks stunning, owner must have been well chuffed with those results


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome project!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Kostas mate! Bloody beautiful! :argie:

Awesome 50/50's too! Looks like you had a lot of fun with this one!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as always Kostas, now go & polish a black spaceship


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I think this jop should be nomination for another OCD sticker:argie:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very thorough, very detailed procedure Kosta. All these details together gave this great result. Well done mate. Keep up this high quality work you are doing.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Absolute top quality work again Kostas, now get your own spaceship done :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome bud :thumb:


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Buddy, how long did it take to complete?


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Awsome job


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work.SJ.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow very nice finish :argie: can't wait for the weather to break so I can do my car.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my god, that is beautiful. Well do you and well done the owner!


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

fantastic job man !! nice reflections!!
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice Kostos,great correction and finish ,looking very deep
stevie


----------



## Stamatios (Mar 26, 2013)

Speechless!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Lovely looking motor.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone



AaronGTi said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Awesome work mate Ive been waiting for this one for a while.
> 
> Great write up also. Stunning finish.


Thanks matte, you have a participation on this one as you are my lsp consultant :lol:



stangalang said:


> Stunning mate. Looks fantastic


Thanks a lot Matthew, now i have some new ADS to play and I cant wait :doublesho



3R PROJECT said:


> Amazing work buddy !!!


Thanks a lot Agapios for your help



CraigQQ said:


> good work Kostos matey, been waiting on your getting this up... after living the high life and flying around the world


I needed some Asian Dolce Vita, I m a star there :lol:



Soul Hudson said:


> Thats better than winning the normal lottery.
> 
> Suberb work my man, attending to all the little details really has made all the difference.
> 
> Stunning deep red showing off by your nice finished shots.


Cheers Soul, he was very lucky indeed



Mr Face said:


> Stella work fella, some great correction and stunning finishing shots :thumb:


Thanks a lot Mr Face, looks like my new cam is good



Alex L said:


> Very, very nice
> 
> Got to love the gloss and finish from Escalate Lotion


Thanks Alex.

Escalate is impressive product



Dazzawest said:


> Looks stunning, owner must have been well chuffed with those results


He is very happy actually he hasn't touch the car the last month lol



-Raven- said:


> Absolutely stunning Kostas mate! Bloody beautiful! :argie:
> 
> Awesome 50/50's too! Looks like you had a lot of fun with this one!


Thanks my man I was very lucky that the owner was not in rush so I had all time I wanted to play



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work as always Kostas, now go & polish a black spaceship


Thank you Shaun. Next car will be honda nighthack black but it will not be a civic. 



spiros said:


> I think this jop should be nomination for another OCD sticker:argie:


Thank you Spiro I wish 



Spyco said:


> Very thorough, very detailed procedure Kosta. All these details together gave this great result. Well done mate. Keep up this high quality work you are doing.


Thank you Kosta 

Polishing next to you and Dazzle I believe have given me lots of experience and confidence



wanner69 said:


> Absolute top quality work again Kostas, now get your own spaceship done :thumb:


Cheers Wayno, I hate mine lol



-Kev- said:


> awesome bud :thumb:


Thanks a lot Kev. Now its time for your NHB :thumb:



Patr1ck said:


> Buddy, how long did it take to complete?


I was lucky enough owner didn;t need the car so i had it more than a week to my garage. I usually worked every day 2 or 3 hours after work to relax me



Ase said:


> Awsome job


Thanks matte



stonejedi said:


> Nice work.SJ.


Cheers SJ



JMD. said:


> Oh my god, that is beautiful. Well do you and well done the owner!


TA JMD



ANDREAS said:


> fantastic job man !! nice reflections!!
> :thumb::thumb:


Thank you Andreas I wish all the best to Cyprous these days 



Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice Kostos,great correction and finish ,looking very deep
> stevie


Thanks Stevie, I think time for some BMD wax has come 



Stamatios said:


> Speechless!


Thank you Stamatios but TBH when you came to the garage you keep talking all the time :lol:



jamesgti said:


> Lovely looking motor.


Thanks a lot James


----------



## Stamatios (Mar 26, 2013)

Kotsos said:


> Thank you Stamatios but TBH when you came to the garage you keep talking all the time :lol:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning work, love the carbon bonnet, and gloss black trim, brought it all back to life


----------

